
Why Super Nintendos Lose Their Color: Plastic Discoloration in Classic Machines - KamiCrit
http://www.vintagecomputing.com/index.php/archives/189
======
endswapper
Great post...And boom!

This is a great guide for anyone interested:
[http://www.retrofixes.com/2013/10/how-to-clean-whiten-
yellow...](http://www.retrofixes.com/2013/10/how-to-clean-whiten-yellowed-
plastics.html)

